# Quick help android users!



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm at the store and I'm thinking about exchanging my iPad mini today for a galaxy tablet 7 2.0 and I'm trying to find this on here and I can't.
Does the steering wheel controls work if an android tablet is plugged into the console USB port???


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

What do you mean steering wheel controls? Are you referring to the Onstar RemoteLink app??


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

No like the skip track buttons on your steering wheel


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

you can skip tracks from your steering wheel?


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

but i will say that if it worked on an ipad then it will work on any android tablet


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Im trying to find someone that knows for sure, of course the iPad is going to work, our stereos are designed for native iOS support. Android handles how the storage is mounted much differently


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh okay..well i cant say ive heard of that before. All i know is you can do steering wheel type commands on ur phone in the onstar app. Never heard of that other thing.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes it works with my phone. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

What can you do with the app that is like steering wheel controls? 

All I know about it doing is unlock, lock controls


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm using Bluetooth streaming through my Bluetooth PDIM, but I can pause skip reverse etc in apps like Pandora and music app using the steering wheel controls. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No issue with streaming ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So did you make the trade?

Although the Samsung is slightly a better tablet, I still have a soft spot for the mini. I'd be interested on your thoughts if you made the switch.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> So did you make the trade?
> 
> Although the Samsung is slightly a better tablet, I still have a soft spot for the mini. I'd be interested on your thoughts if you made the switch.


I didnt do the exchange yet, here is a pros and cons for you
iPad Mini:
pros- Integrates perfect with steering wheel controls, even pandora's current song reads out on the screen, not aux
cons- $329 usb port wont charge it,* NO GPS, 

*Galaxy Tab: 
pros- GPS, usb port might charge, seems to be the perfect size for the project, $199 
cons- No steering wheel controls, all aux based, no screen readouts


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I meant in general but thanks. I think I changed my mind on the in car tablet route but I still need to fill my tablet void.


----------



## Atcufirt (Jan 30, 2013)

The only thing that sucks about Andriod is the videos have no sound once transferred


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I have kept the mini for now, the price I got it for was too good to pass up, I have owned the galaxy tab also which I loved, but the mini has a much bigger screen and has good build quality, like I hate that Samsung decides that plastic is needed on all products 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

Exchanged for the galaxy tab, the gps lacking of the mini killed it 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

For in car use it makes perfect sense. How do you like it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only thing I can't do from my steering wheel controls is select playlist. I also don't see what's currently playing on the screen. I do, however, have Bluetooth streaming and navigation from my phone. I use a car power charger and not the USB port to provide power to my phone.


----------

